
Russia Covid-19 statistics most likely fabricated - Markoff
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/344164702_Is_the_COVID-19_data_reliable_A_statistical_analysis_with_Benford%27s_Law
======
jacquesm
Was there ever any doubt about this?

~~~
Markoff
the point is, it seems to be confirmed, what is more surprising China data
seem reliable and there is only small discrepancy in Iran data

~~~
jacquesm
No, it seems that China and Iran's data are at least not susceptible to having
modifications or fabrications easily detectable using Benfords' law.

Keep in mind that if you are hip to that trick that it is pretty easy to get
around it. Absence of evidence etc.

